# Fursuit photo forum!



## Thorne (May 2, 2008)

Lets upload the snaps/videos of our suits! <3

Heres mine;







This is the head of an incomplete fullsuit I'm making.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-qds9XsVBI

This is the Ixis head of the partial Wyvern suit I'm making, that was a jaw test video I made 

When I have these suits completed I'll upload them up.

Post yours!

Edit: Shoot, the title of this board should have been "Fursuit photo thread" -.-


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 3, 2008)

That's such a lovely head! and it looks just like the doggy too!  
I was gonna make a fursuit modeled after my dog, a wheaten terrier, but decided against it until further along in time...


how did you make your head, balaclava or wire mesh or what?

I'll post a picture of mine when it's done :3


----------



## Thorne (May 3, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> That's such a lovely head! and it looks just like the doggy too!
> I was gonna make a fursuit modeled after my dog, a wheaten terrier, but decided against it until further along in time...
> 
> 
> ...



Balaclava. :3 It was my first ever head.

Can't wait to see yours, terriers own!


----------



## jayhusky (May 7, 2008)

I don't like to be a party pooper, but due to the size of the images on this page you MAY be closed for over image posting....

However Your free to use a gallery I have on my site..

Here's the link if you interested...

http://www.subfurvient.byethost33.com/fursuit/index.php

There are NO limitation on what you post, although if you post Copyrighted items Please display a disclaimer with a link to the creators page.

Note: If you use Internet Explorer 7 Please Ask It to remember You.... There are a few glitches with the MySQL server and I'm looking into it at the present time.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 8, 2008)

This thread has been here nearly a week. I think it's safe. :roll: 

I don't have a fursuit (someday!) but I am getting some feetpaws from Joecifur, so I'll probably post a picture of them here when I get them. I have a tail and ears, too, but it's a furbid find, not actually a custom with my markings.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 11, 2008)

hey! here it is. only one angle cause I'm too lazy to take new pictures. 
It's ok, in my opinion.. but it was rushed to get it done for a fashion show. I furred it all in one night and you can see at parts, it suffers from my lack of attention to detail. Also, the fur was REALLY shitty. the backing is visible at a few areas. 
and AAHHH those eyebrows are just shlaaaped right on there >.<
but meh. I figured it was enough to impress a bunch of people who have never seen a good fursuit so I slopped it together. 

I'm gonna fix it up before anthrocon and maybe make some pants. 

Don't get me wrong though, I'm still proud of it 
First mask ever! yay!


----------



## Beastcub (May 11, 2008)

i have over 15 suits so i'll just post my favorites here and you can go to my website to see the rest (PS i am open for fursuit commissions) http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm


----------



## Thorne (May 12, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say again, that dragon owns, Beastcub. O_O


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 22, 2008)

eets me fursuit in all eets furry-awesomeness :3


these were taken at a fashion show I was in.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 10, 2008)

here is colab of nearly every costume i have made and 90% of them are fursuits


----------



## conejo (Jul 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6avWRb5EZfg

heres me and Tarah
her head was made by joecifur
mine was made by me


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 7, 2008)

panics  on my  head  problems


----------

